# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Если бы вы хотели умереть естественной смертью, то какой?

## Beata

Темы нет, это мои мысли, можно закрывать. Но. Если это не суицид, а просто желание смерти, то каким образом вы бы хотели умереть "естественно"?...

P.S. не корите

Я хочу рак коры головного мозга, сердечный приступ, рак легких, несчастный случай (от аварии до глупости), убийство...

----------


## Bullet

мне почему-то кажется, что я если и умру естественно, то обязательно кровоизлиянием в мозг. даже не знаю откуда такая уверенность... :shock:

----------


## Azazello

Умереть во сне, чтобы просто остановилось дыхание
или после непродолжительной комы, не приходя в сознание...

----------


## Светлый Ангел

*Нда...Вообще, тема действительно странная....Удалять-не удалять - не пойму... :? Ну, ладно, если она развитие получит, то пусть существует...  
Только обязательно должна быть переименована по усмотрению автора. Просто "Я хочу..." - эт неподходящее название, оно обязывает к обсуждению поста автора, а не высказыванию своего отдельного мнения. В общем, для сохранения темы ее надо, как минимум, переименовать!*

----------


## Дима

Я вот боюсь убивать себ ясам поэтому придумал что судьба сам алишит меня жизни когд аи где нужно.Например ты будешь переходить дорогу улсышь сзади друг какой то зовет ты оборачишваешья и странный звук сначало а потом голова полет и темно...Или у конце концов бдут менять крышу а я насру на огорождение и пойду по тротуару под домом и только почувствую как заостренная шифирина прнзает темечко.Еще просто можно ехать в трамвае а сбоку будет нестись грузовик  у него заклинит тормоза он врежется в бок травмая и тебя если не зарежет стеклом то уж точно убьет ударом.Давайт все придумают че нить эдакое :Smile: ))Отписывайтесь!!!

----------


## Stas

Аааха. Уже напридумывали... Хочу умереть на одном из пустынных островов Карибского бассейна... от СТАРОСТИ. Хочу прожить всю жизнь ловя рыбу на экваторе. И к чёрту всю эту ТУПУЮ "цивилизацию" с её деньгами, проблемами и предрассудками!!! Для счастья мне нужна только еда, солнце и пляж.

----------


## alexrogan

Стас, тебя через месяц такого щастья начнет тошнить. Если повезет загнешься через пару лет. Не повезет - таки доживешь до старости, весь гнилой, воняющий, в паразитах.
С моей колокольни, смерти от старости и болезней самые отвратные. Лежишь, разлогаешься по-тихоньку, попердывая в потолок, не способный ни к чему вообще.
Приемлимое зло - несчастный случай. Лучше - с минимальной степенью "случайности"

----------


## Дима

Фу как неприятно :Frown:

----------


## Freezer2007

Я как всегда поставлю воду для чая и пойду за комп, увлечённый игрой или нетом - забываю про воду она закипает, заливает огонь и квартира наполнится газом, потом или бахнет или задохнусь.

----------


## wwwww

а у меня от плохого питания откроется прободная(вроде правильно написала :? ) язва в результате которой внутреннее кровотечение, естественно никого рядом не окажется чтобы помочь и смерть.
  или из-за поворота вылетает машина и на всей скорости меня сбивает.Тело от удара подбрасывает на несколько метров в высоту, оно падает, ломаются шейные позвонки и тоже смерть.

----------


## BlackBlood

Что нибудь связанное с сердцем....  оно и так уже  прикалывается  надо мной

----------


## Stas

Счачтье для каждого своё, так что... руки прочь от моей мечты.

----------


## Psalm69

*wwwww*
прободная язва - это очень больно... не желаю тебе такого

----------


## MATARIEL

убийство..., несчастный случай..., авария...
Больше склоняюсь к несчастному случаю..., типа шел-шел неспеша этак с универа и тут из поворота вылетает машина и на полном ходу сбивает меня у всех на глазах... как трагично, но зрелищно.

----------


## fallen_angel

Однозначно чтобы меня убили

----------


## Freezer2007

Перебью толпу терористов вилкой, а потом погибну споткнувшись об ступеньку и разбив себе голову об пол))) :P

----------


## Аюшко

Не откажусь от несчастного случая-только чтобы никого не было рядом и чтоб не очень-то понять,что случилось-пусть не будет на морде застывшего ужаса.Пусть и трупик тоже будет ничего-не развёрнутая на 180 гр голова и не оторванные конечности.
Многие из моих родственников перенесли инсульт и многие именно от него и умерли-башка и сейчас уже страшно болит,так что мой конец,боюсь,предопределён.ИМХО,смерть нормальная,но не всегда инсульт приводит к ней-можно стать тупым калекой-а это не особо-то :? 
Толпа скинов,пьяных подростков,не справившийся с управлением водитель-просто золотая находка для суицидёров.Только на всех не хватит.

----------


## sopiens_SME

> ...забываю про воду она закипает, заливает огонь и квартира наполнится газом, потом или бахнет...


 А окружающих людей не жалко? У живущих рядом десятков людей (включая маленьких детей) такое скорое наступление смерти может не входить в планы.

----------


## sopiens_SME

> а у меня от плохого питания откроется прободная(вроде правильно написала :? ) язва в результате которой внутреннее кровотечение, естественно никого рядом не окажется чтобы помочь и смерть...


 Не совсем верно. При прободной язве обильного кровотечения может и не быть, вернее сказать его и не будет. А вот что будет: содержимое желудка через образовавшееся отверстие в стенке попадет в брюшную полость (болевой синдром при этом чудовищный), разовьется перитонит, а там, через несколько дней (или недель) может и наступит смерть.

----------


## wwwww

*sopiens_SME*  пусть будет болевой синдром.Это ж не я его создам.У моей знакомой началась прободная язва, мать её рассказывала, что она тут же потеряла сознание... в кому впала, у неё кровь изо рта пошла.Она в реанимации пролежала с неделю в бессознательном состоянии и потом умерла.
   У неё ребёнок остался 3 или 4 года и муж безутешный.Почему люди, которые должны жить умирают.Я б с удовольствием заняла её место на кладбище.

----------


## facedown.

наверно, классно, просто заснуть, и умереть, а еще, лучше бы вообще исчезнуть, как в компьютерных играх, когда ты убиваешь кого-то, а он после этого исчезает.............

----------


## Anubis

Угу...инфаркт/остановка  дыхания во сне - лучшая смерть :!:

----------


## mors certa

в общем-то я бы не хотела умирать как самоубийца, но что ж поделать.
а вообще я думаю, что если не убью себя, то умру от сердечного приступа или кровоизлияния в мозг... ну или от рака...

----------


## мэймэй

разбиться на гонке...

----------


## MATARIEL

> разбиться на гонке...


 О да!....убица в момент пика адреналина в крови....обожаю скорость!!!...

----------


## мэймэй

*MATARIEL*
наш человек)))

----------


## salamandra

Ну как-нибудь покрасивше...Например, спасая жизнь дорогому мне человеку...

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

Отдать свои органы тяжело больным людям... Хоть какуюто пользу принесу. 
Или убийство, но красивое, чтобы мой труп не собирали по кускам по всем странам СНГ. Или нашли через 5 месяцев одухщую вонючу. Хочу  быть красивой

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

Чтобы в гроб не стыдно было положить. А если удастся склеить ласты до свадьбы, то еще и платье свадебном лежать буду. А невеста обязана быть красивой. Ато кусок фарша в фату замотаный смотрится неочень

----------


## schlaflosig

Сердце или ДТП - одни из наиболее распространненых причин смерти в России.

----------


## Toronado

Всё равно. Главное, что бы быстро. Смерти не боюсь, боюсь мучений перед ней. Хотя пулю в лоб видится мне самым привлекательным способом. А потом пусть меня сожгут, а пепел развеят.... Я напишу, где....

----------


## Вия

хочу разбиться на машине.но что бы все остальные были живы,а я сразу.или сердце...раз и нет тебя((

----------


## J.N.Sezoni

> Я хочу рак коры головного мозга, сердечный приступ, рак легких, несчастный случай (от аварии до глупости), убийство...


 Господи, ужас-то какой…
Зачем же так жестоко? Лучше тихо во сне.. или в результате авиакатастрофы…

----------


## Кошара_с_пилой

выстрел в сердце или ножом в сердце

----------


## Агата

меня собьет машина.

----------


## danisa

после дооолгой  болезни, так чтоб всё успеть, и чтоб на ногах была до последнего, а то беспомощность с ума сводит

----------


## zup120

ни как нехочу! щас наговорите)

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

С парашютом прыгнуть,а он и не раскроется...И чтоб весело так,об камни,и мозги на полсотни метров,нога за ухом,сам труб от удара еще подбросило-и на дерево,и чтоб белочки в попе жилище устроили. 8)

----------


## wassssabi

Вообще я думал начать курить, чтобы спровоцировать развитие рака.
Только бы не рак яичек,ведь это самое дорогое что есть в жизни  :lol: 
Суть в том, что перед смертью появится легальный доступ к нормальному медицинскому морфину (если я правильно осведомлен), очень уж охота эту штучку попробовать.

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*wassssabi*,почитай у Булгакова рассказ "Морфий".Не захочется пробовать.

----------


## Агата

> почитай у Булгакова рассказ "Морфий


 классный рассказ

*Seraphic Gallows-Bird*
всетаки сомневаюсь, что тя на дерево зашвырнет=)))

----------


## wassssabi

*Seraphic Gallows-Bird* 
Именно после этого рассказа у меня и возникло такое желание  :Smile: 
Одно дело - когда здоровый человек "старчивается", а другое - когда это происходит при смерти, когда медицина бессильна - ему уже нечего терять. 
ИМХО ессно.

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*wassssabi*,хрен знает.Типа 
Какая грязь,
Какая власть,
И как приятно
В эту грязь упасть
?
*Агата*,спорим??  :Big Grin:

----------


## свобода

> С парашютом прыгнуть,а он и не раскроется...И чтоб весело так,об камни,и мозги на полсотни метров,нога за ухом,сам труб от удара еще подбросило-и на дерево,и чтоб белочки в попе жилище устроили.


 Жесть как она есть)))

А я бы хотела в автокатастрофе, ночью. Вот именно ночью.

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*свобода*,это я бы спикировал на тебя!Чтоб жизнь малиной не казалась!!!! :P

----------


## _T_E_H_b_

если естественной смертью умру, то хочу, чтобы это было во сне... :twisted:

----------


## Freezer2007

я хотел бы умереть от пули, на войне, если это не считается естественным.
то пусть у меня парашут не раскроется или банжа порвётся

----------


## Кирр

Достигнув Нирваны, покинуть тело сознательно, когда уже ясно, что всё завершено... сидя в парке своего города в позе лотоса...: D  Такая вот скромная естественная Смерть...  :Smile:

----------


## sensuality

диабетом или анерексией)))

----------


## артур

Скорее всего несчастный случай, причем мне по душе какой-нибудь трагический...
Самое главное чтоб не долгая и мучительная смерть, там более от болезни...Это ужасно лежа на кровати ждать смерти, лучше мгновенно...

----------


## IncognitO

Старость и болезни вообще не круто.
Авария только если какой-нибудь жёсткий тягач в гармошку сомнёт машину, вместе со мной )
Падение с паращютом, а он не откроется тоже классный вариант. Мне нравится.
На войне от шальной пули или чего посильнее. Главное чтобы не валяться несколько часов истекая кровью и мучаясь.
Мммм, срыв с какой-нибудь высотной постройки. Ведь если там гулять и случайно сорваться тоже несчестный случай ))
Если бы у нас было чёрное гетто, то ещё был бы вариант быть застреленным в перестрелке )
 Ну или какая-нибудь прям совсем благородная типо заступится/помочь другу или девушке(если бы была)) ) отбиться от каких нибудь уродов и допустим проиграв схватку быть забитым насмерть ) Правда довольно неприятная и мучительная смерть.

----------


## Чёрная Роза

самое главное умереть безболезненно.

----------


## dunkel

5 инфартов и 10 инусльтов разом )) тогда точно безболезнено..)) и быстро

----------


## sopiens_SME

> 5 инфартов и 10 инусльтов разом )) тогда точно безболезнено..)) и быстро


 Инфаркт - это очень и очень болезненно, но не всегда смертельно. Если при этом ещё лежать парализованным после инсультов, то ничего безболезненного и быстрого.

----------


## Black Angel

суда по моей не очень хорошей наследственности умру я либо от инфаркта либо от инсульта, а вообще мне все равно как умирать, но лучше во сне, что б ничего не чувствовать

----------


## sopiens_SME

> а вообще мне все равно как умирать, но лучше во сне, что б ничего не чувствовать


 Значит не всё равно?

----------


## Black Angel

> Значит не всё равно?


 Причина смерти мне по барабану, но обстоятельства процесса умирания, мне важны

----------


## sopiens_SME

> Причина смерти мне по барабану, но обстоятельства процесса умирания, мне важны


 Эти понятия чаще всего неразрывно связаны.

----------


## guest

я бы хотел мнгновенную смерть от пули в голову.

----------


## sopiens_SME

> я бы хотел мнгновенную смерть от пули в голову.


 Название темы читали?

----------


## riogo

sopiens_SME
а для мну такая смерть тоже естественна)

----------


## kasiwagi

сколько ни натыкаюсь на эту темку, все никак понять не могу, что в данном случае подразумевается под "естественной смертью" - я как-то с детства привык думать, что умереть "естественно" значит умереть "в своей постели" (старым мудрым дедушкой, который, улыбаясь, засыпает и просто не просыпается на следующее утро) - если пытаешься придумать какие-то другие варианты, смерть... ну не то что бы непременно "насильственная", однако у нее всегда есть какая-то внешняя причина.

----------


## Alone...

какие вы наете способы безболезненного су?

----------


## Black Angel

> какие вы наете способы безболезненного су?


 Знаю только один безболезненный способ - умереть от старости, а если так хочется уйти раньше положенного срока, то прийдется терпеть боль

----------


## Moony

> а если так хочется уйти раньше положенного срока, то прийдется терпеть боль


 Зочем? Хлороформ, снотворные - нет никакой боли.

----------


## MATARIEL

> Зочем? Хлороформ, снотворные - нет никакой боли


 И единицы процентов на успех...

----------


## kasiwagi

Почему? В свое время на форуме была выложена ссылка на австралийскую брошюру Peaceful pill. Поищите - может, там найдете ответ на свой вопрос.

----------


## Freya

Хочу умереть от оргазма )

----------


## nocebo

> Хочу умереть от оргазма )


 Можем вместе попробовать)))

----------


## Freya

охоооооооо я щас засмущаюсь

----------


## Римма

люди жгут))))
мож, пока пытаетесь таким образом умереть, мысли о су пройдут))))
так держать!

----------


## Pechalka

хочу утонуть)))

----------


## stre10k

Странно, мне казалось я отписывался тут давно еще...
хочу умереть от передозировки наркотиков... В лучшем варианте - кокаин, в худшем - героин... вот так

----------


## Freya

При кокаиновой передозировке существует опасность смерти от внезапной остановки сердца и от разрывов кровеносных сосудов мозга.И еще будет состояние дикой паники и зашкаливающей тревоги.
 Героин, как и другие опиаты, подавляет дыхательный центр, замедляет дыхание и может привести к его полной остановке. Сначала героин попадает в кровь. Скорость, с которой героин проникает в кровь, зависит от того, как его употребили. При курении или вдыхании всасывание вещества происходит достаточно быстро (3-5 минут), и, хотя вероятность передозировки существует, она не столь велика, как при внутривенном употреблении наркотика, когда он попадает в кровь, а значит, и в мозг, мгновенно - быстрее, чем за минуту. Далее события развиваются по следующей схеме:
потеря сознания + угнетение героином дыхания = полная остановка дыхания (смерть).

----------


## Freya

> хочу утонуть)))


 тонула когда нить?

----------


## stre10k

Знаю я как они действуют ))
потому и выбираю
Кокаин.. выработка серотонина.. похоже смерть от любви

----------


## Freya

тоды героин не трожь

----------


## Pechalka

> тонула когда нить?


 нет

----------


## Freya

Мерзкое ощущение, лучше кокаин...

----------


## жека

у меня желания умереть естественной смертью ваще нет,скорей убить,возможно я потенциальный убийца

----------


## Freya

> у меня желания умереть естественной смертью ваще нет,скорей убить,возможно я потенциальный убийца


 кого?

----------


## U.F.O.

укурица то шо писедс! и умереть в сказке (: ну или ваще чемнить в хламище убица (:

----------


## Freya

Укуриться до смерти марихуаной врядли получиться

----------


## female07

> укурица то шо писедс! и умереть в сказке (: ну или ваще чемнить в хламище убица (:


 как мне нравится ваша идея! если бы я не была против наркотиков, то обязательно разделила с вами сие деяние.
ну с некоторого времени умирать я не хочу)

----------


## U.F.O.

можно как вариант химией (тофф+,туссин+,гликадин.. и т,д.).. не экстрадируя.. залпам флаконов 8.. правда кишки наверное вывернет..

----------


## U.F.O.

2 female07
почему вы против наркотиков? я тоже умирать не особо хочу.. но "убица" не против (:

----------


## female07

*U.F.O.*, \
Потому что они у меня ассоциируются чем-то низким, таким, проститутки и т.п. Я имею ввиду, что наркотики меня не достойны. 

Параллель: рыцарь погибает в бою и его все считают героем, рыцарь умирает от того что его змея укусила (к которой он сам и лез) его все считают неудачником.

Вот так вот х_х Надеюсь кто-нибудь да понял

----------


## U.F.O.

любовь это тоже низость?

----------


## female07

> любовь это тоже низость?


 ну если у тебя бескорыстная, чистая, неземная любовь к наркотикам, то да.

----------


## U.F.O.

ахахаха (: всё правельно, наркотик - зло. а любовь это прекрасное чуство после которого много кому хочутся умереть, а от недостатка любви считают себя ущербными.. похоже на веру в Иисуса.. (:

----------


## tellm

female07 у тебя однобокое представление о наркотиках. Ты в курсе, что они применяются в медицине? Один из основных эффектов наркотиков- снятие острой непереносимой боли. Прямое показание к применению наркотических анальгетиков — сильнейшие боли при злокачественных опухолях, травмах, инфарктах. 
Это тебе для справки, чтобы не возникали больше ассоциации с проститутками. ))

----------


## female07

tellm, спасибо кэп.

в данное время наркотики чаще фигурируют в криминальных историях и т.д. (не знаю как это правильно назвать). По-этому они и ассоциируются "они у меня ассоциируются чем-то низким, таким, проститутки и т.п."

----------


## U.F.O.

да, "черный ящик" любит мозги перепрошивать... без вилки перед телевизором лучше не садица... (:

----------


## female07

но все равно убиться наркотой, наверное, круто (:

----------


## U.F.O.

конечно круто.. а лучше на сцене, а преред этим разбить гитару об голову фаната!

----------


## U.F.O.

показать всем *FUCK* и рухнуть.

----------


## настёнок

я хочу во сне...

----------


## Анн@

Я бы хотела умереть во сне от остановки сердца. Просто мечтаю об этом! Никаких мук и страданий, а просто тихо умереть. Как в этом стихе:

*Уйти, покинуть этот свет
Уйти от всех, не оглянуться
Уйти, где зла и горя нет
Лишь раз уснуть и не проснуться...*

----------


## Hitorimono

во сне без мучений. заснуть и проснуться уже в лучшем мире.

----------


## Ego

быстро и внезапно!...
а вообще у меня в планах жить вечно!!!  :Big Grin:  так что на этот счет как то не задумывалась!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ryceHu4ka

пусть моментально раздавит чем то. лучше оч тяжелым)

----------


## beeee

Во сне было бы прекрасно , или же от истощения , вот только меня отправят в больницу при первой же потере сознания , от остановки сердца тоже была бы не против

----------


## D.V.

если доживу до естественной смерти - то быстрой. но это маловероятно. наибольшая вероятность "самосмерти" или травмы. ну не умею я быть осторожным )

----------


## timasha32

...а мне без разницы как я умру....только хочу так...чтобя не чувствовала боли....а всё остальное не важно главное ЧТО НЕ БЫЛО БОЛЬНО.....

....или....вскрыть вены.....

----------


## Pechalka

> ...а мне без разницы как я умру....только хочу так...чтобя не чувствовала боли....а всё остальное не важно главное ЧТО НЕ БЫЛО БОЛЬНО.....
> 
> ....или....вскрыть вены.....


 А вскрывать вены больно!

----------


## timasha32

> А вскрывать вены больно!


 ты вскрывала???? ты знаешь что это такое???

----------


## Pechalka

> ты вскрывала???? ты знаешь что это такое???


  не до конца

----------


## timasha32

> не до конца


 ....вот когда ты вскроешь, когда начнешь тепять сознание.....а потом проснешься в полате больницы а во круг  тебя семья и мама с синими глаза от слез......и ты увидешь свою руку..............................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .............................у  меня до сих пор шрамы.......лучше тебе не знать этого

----------


## OpenSuse

ТЭЛА. Поищите в Гугле там что ли... очень распространенная причина смерти, и мне оно чуть-чуть не досталось год назад. Что могу сказать? судя по тому, что испытала - не-мучительно, не-страшно. Просто потеряла сознание (не до конца), первый раз в жизни. Да, перед этим за пару дней была на грани, сознание не потеряла, но... слабость, сужение поля зрения - смотришь как будто через большую трубу с серыми стенками... не страшно, просто досадно от беспомощности. В отличие от инфаркта (еще одной очень распространенной и более известной причины смерти) - боли нет совершенно. Если не во сне, то примерно так, если можно  :Smile:

----------


## безкровный

Так как у меня болезнь серьёзная, то выбирать особо не из чего...
Кома с летальным исходом, внутреннее кровотечение или, чтобы в лёгкое попала инфекция и я попросту задохнулся бы...

----------


## dea

От какой-нибудь болезни. Любой. Главное, в здравом уме и твердой памяти. И не слишком мучительно. Мгновенно, ничего не поняв, тоже плохо. Я хочу быть готовым и знать, что вот она – смерть…

----------


## смертник

уж точно не от старости, очень надеюсь не дожить до нее...

----------


## angelolcka

я бы хотела б что бы меня сбила машина, или умереть от тяжелой болезни.

----------


## безымянный

С рождения у меня проблемы с сердцем. С возрастом я их усугубил. БЫло бы логично умереть от инфаркта или остановки сердца или ещё чего.
Но сколько себя помню, я никогда не хотел доживать до 35 лет. Точнее, не то, чтобы не хотел, просто было предчуствие, что не доживу…

----------


## Неурус

Хочу умереть от ножевого ранения или огнестрела!!!

----------


## Святой отец

А мне кажется, что я умру от голода. Я просто не знаю, как жить. У меня неизлечимая болезнь , не представляю где брать деньги на жизнь.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> А мне кажется, что я умру от голода. Я просто не знаю, как жить. У меня неизлечимая болезнь , не представляю где брать деньги на жизнь.


 Интересная болезнь,"не знаю,где взять денег на жизнь".И очень распространенная,к сожалению. :Frown:

----------


## Танюха

Я бы хотела умереть от огнестрела, или что бы меня машина сбила, можно от рака

----------


## Kinya

Что-нибудь с сердцем связанное.. не знаю даже и почему
Приступ, остановка, хроническая болезнь, что угодно.

----------


## Unity

Да, быть может, многим бы подобное мечтание о смерти покажется чудовищным, – но мне бы, скорее всего, хотелось умереть «естественной смертью» от долгой, медленной мучительной кровопотери при травме, быть может, даже травматической ампутации конечностей – от пулевого ранения на войне или подрыва на противопехотной мине, – вообще идеал!..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Вопрос лишь: кто бы мог помочь?..  :Frown:  Где бы найти Свою «горячую точку», где стороны нуждаются в свежей партии «пушечного мяса», сражающегося за светлые и возвышенные идеалы преобразованиям мира в лучшую сторону?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Как бы добраться туда?  :Confused:

----------


## Kali-Ma

[QUOTE=Unity;84974 Где бы найти Свою «горячую точку», где стороны нуждаются в свежей партии «пушечного мяса», сражающегося за светлые и возвышенные идеалы преобразованиям мира в лучшую сторону?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Как бы добраться туда?  :Confused: [/QUOTE]

Каддафи ждет тебя!

----------


## Герда

Утонуть в море, в шторм.
Жаль плаваю хорошо.)

----------


## Святой отец

> Утонуть в море, в шторм.
> Жаль плаваю хорошо.)


 Всё равно от переохлаждения умрёшь :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Герда

> Всё равно от переохлаждения умрёшь


 Вы меня обнадёжили, Падре. Благодарю Вас.

----------


## EJSanYo

Естественной? Вообще предпочёл бы сдохнуть ещё до рождения но...боюсь уже поздно.

----------


## Member

Несчастный случай. Безболезненый ну или более менее безболезненный. Во сне не нравится, потому что хочу осозновать, что вот вот сейчас...

----------


## Туман в ёжике

От смеха. Я хочу умереть от смеха. 

Хотя во всех случаях такой смерти, там умирают не столько от самого смеха, сколько от некоторых следствий, им вызываемых. Но не суть)

----------


## Анна Домини

А я бы во сне хотела. Сон-небытие,переходишь из одного небытия в другое,только и всего. :Smile:

----------


## Эндер

Как не странно, в детстве, ужасно боялся смерти. Не других, а своей. Как то эгоистически прозвучало. Особенно после того как мой дед в честь которого меня назвали Александром (он кстати был слепой) погиб от чего связанного с сердцем и насколько я знаю, было это довольно мучительно. Поэтому мечтал уснуть и умереть во сне. А потом появилось даже не столько желание, сколько даже стремление, умереть от чего-нибудь вроде спида или рака. Часовая бомба. Когда ты осознаеш что умреш в ближайшем будущем, не знаю почему но очень этого хочется. А сейчас, видимо тихонько подвожу себя к развитию раковых заболеваний )

----------


## Каин

Как Брюс Уиллис в "Армагедоне".

----------


## Unity

Цитируя взбудоражившую рассудок статью (http://www.aquarun.ru/psih/psex/ps10.html)...



> Неспособность породить любовь — духовная импотенция.


 ...понимаю: лучше уж поскорее погибнуть, разрушить себя раз и навсегда, нежели Существовать Так и далее, ещё какое-то количество чудовищных лет...  :Frown: 
Поэтому, – умереть мне хотелось бы вполне «естественной» для homo sapiens смертью На_Войне. Жертвуя тем, что и так даже даром не нужно более мне, – своей жизнью. Ничего «героического», – нет-нет-нет, не подумайте – я всего лишь хочу «утилизировать» себя, принеся при этом какую-то Пользу обществу, сделав своего рода последний «прощальный подарок» самому Существованию...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Герда

> Ничего «героического», – нет-нет-нет, не подумайте – я всего лишь хочу «утилизировать» себя, принеся при этом какую-то Пользу обществу, сделав своего рода последний «прощальный подарок» самому Существованию...


 Нда. "Ничего героического" не вяжется с этим "принесением пользы обществу".
Желание что бы сё-таки  так называемое общество, заценило кого потеряло?

И вообще какое -то впечатление по постам, сорри, если обидела.
 Желание твоё- плюсовая оценка тябя вне зависимости от внешных данных. И скрытая надежда встретить любовь. Возможно я и ошибаюсь.
А оно те нужно вооще-то? Просто живи и не комплексуй и всё.

----------


## Эндер

> Нда. "Ничего героического" не вяжется с этим "принесением пользы обществу".
> Желание что бы сё-таки  так называемое общество, заценило кого потеряло?
> 
> И вообще какое -то впечатление по постам, сорри, если обидела.
>  Желание твоё- плюсовая оценка тябя вне зависимости от внешных данных. И скрытая надежда встретить любовь. Возможно я и ошибаюсь.
> А оно те нужно вооще-то? Просто живи и не комплексуй и всё.


 А у вас были подобные проблемы ? Вы знаете что это такое, когда на вас все пялятся и обсуждают у вас за спиной ? Вы знаете, каково это, когда даже позагорать не можете сходить ? Когда не можете, сходить покупаться, потому что все будут разглядывать вас как урода ? Когда все идут в аквапарк, а вы нет и даже не можете объяснить другим почему ? Но даже все это можно пережить, да, со временем к этому привыкаеш. К подобному отношению к тебе. Но потом приходит осознание того, что с подобной внешностью, вы очень маловероятно встретите свою половинку. Да что там половинку, вообще хоть кого-нибудь. И кроме этого, вы осознаете, что жить вам с этим еще много-много лет. И сделать с этим ничего не получится. И это я еще привожу свои пример. Но мужчинам то в этом плане проще. У нас хоть и обращают внимание на внешность, но не так как у девушек. А вот каково Unity, мне даже сложно представить. Жить и не комплексовать ? Если бы все было так просто.

----------


## Каин

Да, *Эндер,* я с тобою полностью согласен.
*Руфина* возможно и сама все это понимает,и говорит это не потому что так считает,а просто хочет утешить и вины в этом нет.
Можно даже допустить вариант, что и ей все это знакомо.Кто знает?

----------


## Герда

> Да, *Эндер,* я с тобою полностью согласен.
> *Рифина* возможно и сама все это понимает,и говорит это не потому что так считает,а просто хочет утешить и вины в этом нет.
> Можно даже допустить вариант, что и ей все это знакомо.Кто знает?


 Да знакомо, но в прямо обратном направлении. Когда пялятся, тфу, что за выражение, на мою красоту, экстерьер.
Когда взгляды полны похоти, И нико не понимает что там , за внешней оболочкой.
И когда считают, что есть внешность, не бедность, то всё, я купаюсь в счастье. А это не так, по сути.

----------


## Каин

> Да знакомо, но в прямо обратном направлении. Когда пялятся, тфу, что за выражение, на мою красоту, экстерьер.
> Когда взгляды полны похоти, И нико не понимает что там , за внешней оболочкой.
> И когда считают, что есть внешность, не бедность, то всё, я купаюсь в счастье. А это не так, по сути.


 Значит, Эндер справедливо негодовал на вас. Слышали "Мы ценим, то что теряем" или по другому "Того,что имеем не ценим". Вы не цените свою внешность и из -за этого, думаете, что те кто ее не обладают просто сумасбродствуют. Это ваша недальнозоркость. Я не страдаю, какими-то телесными недостатками, но вижу, как мучаются люди, у которых они есть, и понимаю, что их мучения обоснованы. Я не читаю таких шарлатанов как Фромм, я живу и вижу жизнь и вижу,что внешность многое определяет в человеке, не все, но многое. Я вижу многих так  сказать "некрасивых девушек", которые радуются жизни, почему? У них нет такой души, как допустим у той же Unity, они по существу можно сказать слишком ветряны,дурны, а таким всегда живется легче.

----------


## Alex22

> Я не читаю таких шарлатанов как Фромм,


 А почиму он шарлатан?

----------


## Эндер

> Я не читаю таких шарлатанов как Фромм,


 НУ лично я для себя многое узнал из этой статьи. Я понял, что я отношусь к этим самым мазохистам, о которых там идет речь. Что я сам создаю себе трудности и упиваюсь страданием, которые они мне приносят. Вспомнилась одна фраза, которую я где то прочитал : "Единственный способ быть счастливым - это любить страдания". И видимо я давно забил в себя установку, получать удовольствие от этих страданий. В чем и добился успеха. Так же его рассуждения о любви. Я понял что я потерял свое "Я" рядом с человеком которого люблю и по сути это уже не является любовью, если верить Фромму. Я расстворился, в любимом человеке. А примерно про это и писал Фромм. А на счет садистов, я ничего не могу сказать, так как это не имеет ко мне никакого отношения, к счастью. Так что думаю в этой статье, каждый увидит либо себя, если он является подобным человеком, либо не увидит ничего. И тот кто не увидит, тому очень повезло.

----------


## Alex22

> НУ лично я для себя многое узнал из этой статьи. Я понял, что я отношусь к этим самым мазохистам, о которых там идет речь. Что я сам создаю себе трудности и упиваюсь страданием, которые они мне приносят. Вспомнилась одна фраза, которую я где то прочитал : "Единственный способ быть счастливым - это любить страдания". И видимо я давно забил в себя установку, получать удовольствие от этих страданий. В чем и добился успеха. Так же его рассуждения о любви. Я понял что я потерял свое "Я" рядом с человеком которого люблю и по сути это уже не является любовью, если верить Фромму. Я расстворился, в любимом человеке. А примерно про это и писал Фромм. А на счет садистов, я ничего не могу сказать, так как это не имеет ко мне никакого отношения, к счастью. Так что думаю в этой статье, каждый увидит либо себя, если он является подобным человеком, либо не увидит ничего. И тот кто не увидит, тому очень повезло.


 Полностью согласен со статьей... и из жизненных примеров, и у многих психологов и философов - такое же определение любви, только описано разными словами и ассоциациями.

----------


## Каин

> А почиму он шарлатан?


 Да я немного тут почитал, его рассуждения о любви просто НЕЗЕМНЫЕ, какие-то высшие материи. Ничего жизненного. У нас у людей, другая любовь, которая терзает, лишает душевного спокойствия, и просто убивает. Я его типа "Возлюбите всех" или там "любите и блаженствуйте", ну просто дикость для здравомыслящего человека. Я еще раз замечу, что не читаю его, и возможно я то немногое,что я здесь прочитал неправильно истолковал. Но вот подсознательно никогда не тянуло взять его в руки. Не думаю,что шарлатан, но чувствую.

----------


## Каин

> Полностью согласен со статьей... и из жизненных примеров, и у многих психологов и философов - такое же определение любви, только описано разными словами и ассоциациями.


 Често не читал,одного предложения хватило,что бы передергнуло. Возможно контекс дает более смысла, возможно,здесь я кругом неправ, но все равно читать не буду, если передергнуло,значит не мое. Знаю,что все кого я читал не разу не давали на него ссылок. И мое мнение по двум-трем его предложений(больше не смог читать), правильно делали.

----------


## Alex22

> Да я немного тут почитал, его рассуждения о любви просто НЕЗЕМНЫЕ, какие-то высшие материи. Ничего жизненного. У нас у людей, другая любовь, которая терзает, лишает душевного спокойствия, и просто убивает. Я его типа "Возлюбите всех" или там "любите и блаженствуйте", ну просто дикость для здравомыслящего человека. Я еще раз замечу, что не читаю его, и возможно я то немногое,что я здесь прочитал неправильно истолковал. Но вот подсознательно никогда не тянуло взять его в руки. Не думаю,что шарлатан, но чувствую.


 Если есть желание почитай М. Литвака, там все дано дословно и разжевано...
У Фрома много абстракций, образности, высоких форм, но если копнуть глубже, суть от этого не меняется...
"...Любовью в полном смысле слова можно считать лишь то, что кажется ее идеальным воплощением, — а именно, — соединение с другим человеком при условии сохранения целостности своего «я»." Э.Фромм.  
Впринципе остальное в той статье - это расшифровка этого высказывания "своими словами."

----------


## Эндер

> Често не читал,одного предложения хватило,что бы передергнуло. Возможно контекс дает более смысла, возможно,здесь я кругом неправ, но все равно читать не буду, если передергнуло,значит не мое. Знаю,что все кого я читал не разу не давали на него ссылок. И мое мнение по двум-трем его предложений(больше не смог читать), правильно делали.


 И это правильно. Лично я не говорю что он гений или шарлатан. Я вообще впервые увидел о нем здесь. И когда начал читать, просто читал без особого интереса. Пока не дошло до того, что до боли мне знакомо. Тем более в одном он может быть прав, в другом абсолютно нет.

----------


## Каин

> Если есть желание почитай М. Литвака, там все дано дословно и разжевано...
> У Фрома много абстракций, образности, высоких форм, но если копнуть глубже, суть от этого не меняется...
> "...Любовью в полном смысле слова можно считать лишь то, что кажется ее идеальным воплощением, — а именно, — соединение с другим человеком при условии сохранения целостности своего «я»." Э.Фромм.  
> Впринципе остальное в той статье - это расшифровка этого высказывания "своими словами."


 Спасибо,* Алекс,* но в последнее время не могу,вообще читать, словно разучился. Беру в руки самую любимую книгу и после десятка страниц уже забрасываю.
На счет этой цитаты. Где такая любовь? Она не то что себе противоречит, она противоречит понятию "счастье". Я хоть и рассуждаю о идеалах, но одно дело их признавать,а другое считать их повседневностью. Любовь это страдание. Это не идеал,это жизнь.

----------


## Kali-Ma

Раз уж здесь такой флуд пошел, то и я руку приложу))
Есть более "земное" объяснение любви и дружбы. Вот здесь:
http://www.psycraft.ru/blog/franches...oni-druzhba-i-

Франческо Альберони. Любовь. Дружба.

В молодости читала с карандашом в руках, на полях писала: "Не согласна")), спорила с автором, а сейчас многое переосмыслилось.

----------


## Alex22

> На счет этой цитаты. Где такая любовь? Она не то что себе противоречит, она противоречит понятию "счастье". Я хоть и рассуждаю о идеалах, но одно дело их признавать,а другое считать их повседневностью. Любовь это страдание. Это не идеал,это жизнь.


 Эм... Но всегда хочется стремиться к идеалу...  Лично для меня, так цитата полностью соответствует понятию счастья... Жить, не теряя себя и при этом приносить радость второй половинке. Принимать участие в развитие любимого человека и развиваться самому... 
Ведь, когда люди встречаются - у них у каждого своя жизнь, свои принципы. И если полностья отдаться другому человеку, жить только им, ради него, проживать его жизнь, забывая о своем развитие - теряется свое я, которое от части и соединило этих людей.  Грубо говоря, зачем здравому человеку своя копия, которая от себя ничего не может предложить, кроме обслуги - естественно им и будут только пользоваться, так как больше нечего взять.. Или наоборот зачем здравый человек будет отдавать себя в личное пользование, отрекаясь от всех своих жизненных интересов.   Поэтому люди и ищут половинки, а не свои отражения...

----------


## Герда

> Эм... Но всегда хочется стремиться к идеалу...  Лично для меня, так цитата полностью соответствует понятию счастья... Жить, не теряя себя и при этом приносить радость второй половинке. Принимать участие в развитие любимого человека и развиваться самому... 
> Ведь, когда люди встречаются - у них у каждого своя жизнь, свои принципы. И если полностья отдаться другому человеку, жить только им, ради него, проживать его жизнь, забывая о своем развитие - теряется свое я, которое от части и соединило этих людей.  Грубо говоря, зачем здравому человеку своя копия, которая от себя ничего не может предложить, кроме обслуги - естественно им и будут только пользоваться, так как больше нечего взять.. Или наоборот зачем здравый человек будет отдавать себя в личное пользование, отрекаясь от всех своих жизненных интересов.   Поэтому люди и ищут половинки, а не свои отражения...


 Есле  честно, то меня просто передёргивает от этого понятия, "половинка". Я не половинка, я целый человек. Мне нужно дополнение ко мне, а не симиоз.
А уж раствооряющегося человека элементарно жалко. Такая особь просто становится невидимкой.

----------


## Alex22

> Мне нужно дополнение ко мне, а не симиоз.


 Ну да, дополнение..) Другими словами просто.)

----------


## Каин

> Эм... Но всегда хочется стремиться к идеалу...  Лично для меня, так цитата полностью соответствует понятию счастья... Жить, не теряя себя и при этом приносить радость второй половинке. Принимать участие в развитие любимого человека и развиваться самому...


 Такого не бывает. Ты описываешь простую утопию. Не ужели не понятно, что утопия не существует, а если бы и существовала, то практически все мыслящие люди, видят ее следствие - скука.

----------


## Каин

> Ведь, когда люди встречаются - у них у каждого своя жизнь, свои принципы. И если полностья отдаться другому человеку, жить только им, ради него, проживать его жизнь, забывая о своем развитие - теряется свое я, которое от части и соединило этих людей.  Грубо говоря, зачем здравому человеку своя копия, которая от себя ничего не может предложить, кроме обслуги - естественно им и будут только пользоваться, так как больше нечего взять.. Или наоборот зачем здравый человек будет отдавать себя в личное пользование, отрекаясь от всех своих жизненных интересов.   Поэтому люди и ищут половинки, а не свои отражения...


 


> Есле  честно, то меня просто передёргивает от этого понятия, "половинка". Я не половинка, я целый человек. Мне нужно дополнение ко мне, а не симиоз.
> А уж раствооряющегося человека элементарно жалко. Такая особь просто становится невидимкой.


 Все ваши теоретический понятия, о том какой вам нужен человек безжалостно разбиваются практикой в жизни. Это я о общем. Теперь о себе.
Мне совершенно одинакова может подходить (быть по мне, любить) тихая и шумная, адекватна и ненормальная,веселая и грустная.  Я любил два раза. Какие это были две противополжности; небо и земля.

----------


## Alex22

> Такого не бывает. Ты описываешь простую утопию. Не ужели не понятно, что утопия не существует, а если бы и существовала, то практически все мыслящие люди, видят ее следствие - скука.


 Утопия - это когда вообще все идеально до последнего вздоха, когда все складывается "без сучка и задоринки".
А относительно данного мировозрения, бывает - никто же не говорит, что у них не будет никаких других проблем в жизни...

----------


## Каин

> Утопия - это когда вообще все идеально до последнего вздоха, когда все складывается "без сучка и задоринки".
> А относительно данного мировозрения, бывает - никто же не говорит, что у них не будет никаких других проблем в жизни...


 Что значит других? Мы рассматриваем чисто отношения,то есть проблемы в отношении.Проблемы! В отношении! Если жена пилит мужа из-за того,что он поздно пришел,то это не проблема в отношениях,это мелкая заурядность. Если жена "сходит с ума" из-за того,что муж поздно приходит, вот проблема. Первое, жена показывает свой статус жены,муж это знает,поэтому не сильно из-за этого переживает.Второе жена мучается и этим самым мучает и мужа,она мучается,потому что любит.

----------


## Alex22

> Что значит других? Мы рассматриваем чисто отношения,то есть проблемы в отношении.Проблемы! В отношении! Если жена пилит мужа из-за того,что он поздно пришел,то это не проблема в отношениях,это мелкая заурядность. Если жена "сходит с ума" из-за того,что муж поздно приходит, вот проблема. Первое, жена показывает свой статус жены.Второе жена мучается и этим самым мучает и мужа,она мучается,потому что любит.


 В данном случае я рассматривал одну проблему в отношеннии - это 



> Жить, не теряя себя и при этом приносить радость второй половинке. Принимать участие в развитие любимого человека и развиваться самому...


 Для себя в этом, я не вижу никакой утопии или даже проблемы и для человека с которым жил...

----------


## Каин

> Для себя в этом, я не вижу никакой утопии или даже проблемы и для человека с которым жил...


 Значит, мы рассуждаем о разных "любовях".
Мне многие говорят,что я бываю высокомерен, так что не обессудь. Ты не любил. Прости,это чисто мое мнение,но частичка моего высокомерия говорит,что оно объективно.

----------


## Alex22

> Значит, мы рассуждаем о разных "любовях".
> Мне многие говорят,что я бываю высокомерен, так что не обессудь. Ты не любил. Прости,это чисто мое мнение,но частичка моего высокомерия говорит,что оно объективно.


 А что в твоем понятии любить?

----------


## Каин

> А что в твоем понятии любить?


 Любовь это самое сильное чувство, а поэтому любовь может быть только одним из двух: или огромным счастьем или великим страданием. Там где, что – то другое, это уже не любовь. А то так можно назвать и чувства к своей кошке любовью. Если для вас это любовь, то ею обладает каждый и она простая серая повседневность; ибо даже уголовник, насилующий детей, любит свою мать. Сказать, что ему присуща любовь, значит опорочить ее.


  Что такое любовь? Чего хочу я больше жизни, чего боюсь я больше смерти? Благодаря чему появляется смысл жизни, благодаря чему пропадает? Есть ли на свете на столько, желаемое, на столько, же отвергаемое? Иногда мне кажется, что нет чувства более самоотреченного, а иногда более эгоистичного. Невозможно объяснить, что такое любовь, как невозможно рассказать, что такое боль. Ее поймет только тот, кто ее испытывает. Но я слышу от людей, что они любят, понимая при этом, что нет. Он говорит: «Я люблю ее!», - и сам так считает, когда на самом деле, нет. Есть такое свойство людей, как самообман. Всякий глупец считает себя не глупым, так и черствый человек может и не считать себя таковым.

Любовь это самовозвышение и саморазрушение.

----------


## Alex22

Это больше влюбленность, хотя в любви она тоже присутствует...

----------


## Каин

Влюбленность это огонек. Любовь это пламя.

----------


## Alex22

> Влюбленность это огонек. Любовь это пламя.


 Согласен, для меня предыдущий тво пост - огонек, искра. Но опять же, тебя ни кто не осуждает... Каждый верит в то, во что хочет. =)

----------


## Каин

> Каждый верит в то, во что хочет. =)


 Я хочу верить, что я завтра буду счастливым.



Каждый верит в меру своих чувств и своего разума.

----------


## Alex22

> Раз уж здесь такой флуд пошел, то и я руку приложу))
> Есть более "земное" объяснение любви и дружбы. Вот здесь:
> http://www.psycraft.ru/blog/franches...oni-druzhba-i-
> 
> Франческо Альберони. Любовь. Дружба.
> 
> В молодости читала с карандашом в руках, на полях писала: "Не согласна")), спорила с автором, а сейчас многое переосмыслилось.


 Сейчас прочитал - отлично описано состояние влюбленности и как оно поддерживается. Действительно, можно взять карандаш и обводить цитаты. =)

----------


## Эндер

> Любовь это самовозвышение и саморазрушение.


 Скорее саморазрушение, чистое и безоговорочное.

----------


## Unity

> Нда. "Ничего героического" не вяжется с этим "принесением пользы обществу".
> Желание что бы сё-таки так называемое общество, заценило кого потеряло?


 Ничего бы ценного социум не потерял с уходом Вашей визави, – даже напротив – освободилось бы больше места для прихода в мир Достойных, Прекрасных и возвышенных существ. 
Классно Вам там, есть Цехал, – тяжеленную М16 на плечо – и в самую гущу приключений, где, возможно, и подстрелят За Правое Дело... У Вас ведь там, стоит полагать, неспокойно, – и возможность получить свои 5 грамм свинца есть всегда? 



> И вообще какое -то впечатление по постам, сорри, если обидела.
> Желание твоё- плюсовая оценка тябя вне зависимости от внешных данных. И скрытая надежда встретить любовь. Возможно я и ошибаюсь.
> А оно те нужно вооще-то? Просто живи и не комплексуй и всё.


 В жизни издавна руководствуюсь мыслью, высказанной в одной цитате: – «…Невозможно обидеть, – но Можно Обидеться». Вы всё Правильно подметили, – жуткий сумбур в мрачной голове... 
Да, уверенна, – мне жизненно-необходимо именно это – жить же «просто» ради самой жизни, – всегда казалось бессмысленным, пустым прожиганием драгоценного времени, которое с куда большей Пользой можно было бы истратить на Кого-то особенного... иль особенную.  



> А у вас были подобные проблемы ? Вы знаете что это такое, когда на вас все пялятся и обсуждают у вас за спиной ? Вы знаете, каково это, когда даже позагорать не можете сходить ? Когда не можете, сходить покупаться, потому что все будут разглядывать вас как урода ? Когда все идут в аквапарк, а вы нет и даже не можете объяснить другим почему ? Но даже все это можно пережить, да, со временем к этому привыкаеш. К подобному отношению к тебе. Но потом приходит осознание того, что с подобной внешностью, вы очень маловероятно встретите свою половинку. Да что там половинку, вообще хоть кого-нибудь. И кроме этого, вы осознаете, что жить вам с этим еще много-много лет. И сделать с этим ничего не получится. И это я еще привожу свои пример. Но мужчинам то в этом плане проще. У нас хоть и обращают внимание на внешность, но не так как у девушек. А вот каково Unity, мне даже сложно представить. Жить и не комплексовать ? Если бы все было так просто.


 Кровью подписываюсь под каждым словом, к сожалению... 



> Да, Эндер, я с тобою полностью согласен.
> Руфина возможно и сама все это понимает,и говорит это не потому что так считает,а просто хочет утешить и вины в этом нет.
> Можно даже допустить вариант, что и ей все это знакомо.Кто знает?


 Боже упаси кому-либо испытать нечто схожее!.. Врагу такого не пожелаешь...



> И когда считают, что есть внешность, не бедность, то всё, я купаюсь в счастье. А это не так, по сути.


 Да, всё не так... К сожалению... Жаль, что так мало людей это осознают... 



> НУ лично я для себя многое узнал из этой статьи. Я понял, что я отношусь к этим самым мазохистам, о которых там идет речь. Что я сам создаю себе трудности и упиваюсь страданием, которые они мне приносят.


 Аналогично. Вот на своём нынешнем «уровне развития» мне почему-то очень сложно представить действительно Здравые отношения, а не мазохистские. «…Видеть в другом человеке достоинства и недостатки»... Хм... Так странно... Ведь в любимой душе даже Пороки кажутся Достоинствами...

----------


## roby

только во сне, и только в здравом рассудке
не желаю доставлять моим родным "счастье" ходит за полоумным старым маразматиком
пусть это будет остановка сердца

----------


## RiverWillCarryMe

Остановка сердца - лучший вариант.

----------


## Unity

Любой естественной, – если только она предусматривает Самопожертвование... 
Умирать, – так с пользой... если прежняя жизнь была бессмысленной – может быть, так можно искупить своё прежнее преступление длиною в два с лишним десятилетья?..

----------


## Герда

> Остановка сердца - лучший вариант.


 А если ещё и во сне, так такая смерть просто подарок судьбы.

----------


## Princess...

Скорее всего от сердечного приступа.

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

От внутривенного введения средства для наркоза.

----------


## June

От остановки сердца во сне.

----------


## Sunset

от конца света.

----------


## Sovvok

От метеорита в голову

----------


## Рогоносец

В бою.

----------


## edge_of_glory

Хотелось бы умереть от передозировки или от алкоголя как Эми..

----------


## смертник

> От остановки сердца во сне.


 что-то из этих двух :Smile: 



> от конца света.


 хотя и в бою хорошо :Smile: 



> В бою.

----------


## Эндер

> от конца света.


 Не плохой вариант ) А если от собственно рукотворного, то и вовсе чудо )

----------


## Sunset

> Не плохой вариант ) А если от собственно рукотворного, то и вовсе чудо )


 От настоящего (21.12.12) лучше, даже как СУ не будет считаться, может и в ад не попадем)

----------


## бывшийкурильщик

Я бы хотел во сне или от внезапной остановки сердца

----------


## Einsamewolf

Все-таки, идеальная смерть - это не рождаться.

----------


## Qvantym

Умиреть от старости, какая в подгузник и живя на 1т.р в месяц как то не прильщает...

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

> Все-таки, идеальная смерть - это не рождаться.


 Да, это точно, а то нет ни одного безболезненного способа...

----------


## dobroezlo

героин.

----------


## Aventar

Передозировка наркотой.. хочу умереть в блаженстве.

----------


## Григорий я.

от чужой пули

----------


## Ferrow

Не добавлю ничего нового, я хочу умереть от остановки сердца или от кровотечения

----------


## karambaaa

> Не добавлю ничего нового, я хочу умереть от остановки сердца или от кровотечения


 да, хороший вариант

----------


## wiki

> от кровотечения


  А ведь кровотечение могут вовремя, а точнее не вовремя остановить, а вот тогда будет полный писец, так как будут лечить саму рану и анемию, наступившую от кровотечения, а точнее: зашьют рану, а если рана в брюхе то могут и брюхо разрезать, что бы её (рану) зашить, а это уже операция, наркоз, а потом будут послеоперационные боли. А ещё будут капать чужую кровь, если потерял много своей, а если потерял слишком много своей, то и крыша может поехать, начаться так называемый психоз. Будут капать чужую кровь, а это не всегда проходит безболезненно, так как бывает реакция на чужую кровь, даже если она полностью совместима и группа с резусом совпадают, а точнее: могут возникнуть аллергические реакции( озноб, зуд), может закружиться голова, затошнить, вырвать. Даже могут почки отказать, а может быть просто нарушение их функции, кровь в моче.
   Понятно, что всего этого может и не быть, так как подобное происходит 1 раз на тысячу или реже, но всё-таки.Я это к тому, что если Вы всё-таки умрёте, то не сразу, а ещё успеете настрадаться, а больше шансов выжить, так как медицина у нас хоть и отстой, но кровотечения всё-таки лечит, конечно смотря какие.

  А-а, ещё забыла подлить ещё одну ложку дёгтя в такой способ. А ведь после операции можно и забыть на время как дышать, а это значит заинтубируют, а точнее вставят в рот трубку и подключат к ней аппарат искуственного дыхания и будет он за Вас дышать, что он кстати и делает во время операций на брюхе, да и во время других операций. А спать невсегда удаётся во время такого "приятного процесса" как дыхание через аппарат, а иногда человек и просыпается, ощущает и видит во рту трубку.

   А если кровотечение от бандитской пули в голове, то его тоже могут вылечить, но тогда ещё можно остаться и идиотом пускающим слюни, а если кровотечение от ножа или пули, или аварии в спине, то можно и паралитиком остаться при полной ясности мышления.

   А ВАМ ЭТО ВСЁ НАДО????????????

----------


## XoMKa

рак легких :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
пс пойду покурю :Smile:

----------


## wiki

> рак легких
> пс пойду покурю


  это же боли и затруднение дыхания. Да и умрёшь не сразу, а можно и через полгода умереть или через год.

----------


## XoMKa

> это же боли и затруднение дыхания. Да и умрёшь не сразу, а можно и через полгода умереть или через год.


 Ну боль появляется на последних стадиях когда опухоль начнет давить на рядом расположенные органы, да и на морфине можно посидеть если что :Wink:  а так почти без симптомно, на легких же нет нервных окончаний

----------


## wiki

> Ну боль появляется на последних стадиях когда опухоль начнет давить на рядом расположенные органы, да и на морфине можно посидеть если что а так почти без симптомно, на легких же нет нервных окончаний


  А ни чего, что начнёшь задыхаться, так как опухоль будет разрастаться и внутрь лёгких и бронхов, и тем самым сокращать пространство через которое проходит воздух? Плюс будет кашель, а может быть и выделяться мокрота?

----------


## wiki

А я бы хотела бы просто уснуть и не проснуться, то есть умереть во сне или же, как иногда бывает у некоторых людей, резко лопнул бы какой-нибудь жизненноважный сосуд в голове, или сердце бы просто остановилось бы и всё, или же тромб что бы оторвался. Но так что бы всё это происходило за секнды, от силы за 2-3 минуты.

----------


## XoMKa

> А ни чего, что начнёшь задыхаться, так как опухоль будет разрастаться и внутрь лёгких и бронхов, и тем самым сокращать пространство через которое проходит воздух? Плюс будет кашель, а может быть и выделяться мокрота?


 Я готов потерпеть главное что смерть практически 100%




> лопнул бы какой-нибудь жизненноважный сосуд в голове, или сердце бы просто остановилось бы и всё


 У мамы знакомая была, пошла в магазин все окей было, и тут бац упала, тромб какой-то от сердца оторвался, скорая ехала минуты 4 сразу сказали - умерла. Ей 50 было
Так то да, тоже не плохо но ждать долго, ведь это в большенстве случаев удел стариков :Frown:

----------


## wiki

> Так то да, тоже не плохо но ждать долго, ведь это в большенстве случаев удел стариков


   Ничего подобного, ни только стариков, сейчас и молодые умирают от подобного. Сейчас всё молодеет и инфаркт бывает в 19 лет.

  Серьёзно у нас на работе у одного парня инфаркт, правда микро в 27 лет стукнул.

  А тромб оторваться может у любого, но для этого предпосылки должны быть. Сердечно-сосудистая недостаточность например или варикозное расширение вен или ещё нечто подобное.
  (У меня кстати предпосылки есть при чём реальные).

----------


## XoMKa

> У меня кстати предпосылки есть при чём реальные


 Будешь ждать? :Confused: 
И твоей темы не заметил, в чем твоя проблема если не секрет? :Wink:

----------


## wiki

> Будешь ждать?
> И твоей темы не заметил, в чем твоя проблема если не секрет?


  Ждать конечно специально не буду, так как не известно сколько ждать. Можно прождать и десятилетия.
  Секрета-то нет, но пока не выставляю свою проблему на всеобщее обозрение так как скорее всего не поймут.

----------


## Silesta

Чтобы во сне у меня остановилось сердце или я задохнулась

----------


## StupidGirl

Кома и как следствие - смерть, или сердечный приступ.

----------


## wiki

> Кома и как следствие - смерть, или сердечный приступ.


 А после комы люди и через года выходят из комы, она не всегда переходит в смерть, кома может и ни один год длиться.

  Сердечный приступ, а что же Вы думаете, он смертелен. Не всегда, от инфаркта выживают, от повторного даже.А инфаркт посерьёзнее будет приступа.

----------


## StupidGirl

> А после комы люди и через года выходят из комы, она не всегда переходит в смерть, кома может и ни один год длиться.
> 
>   Сердечный приступ, а что же Вы думаете, он смертелен. Не всегда, от инфаркта выживают, от повторного даже.А инфаркт посерьёзнее будет приступа.


 Имела в виду кому именно со смертельным исходом, просто не знала, как сформулировать.
Я не настолько здорова, чтобы выжить после сердечного приступа, у меня есть некоторые проблемы, позволяющие мне умереть после обычного инфаркта, так что я склонна придерживаться именно этого исхода как самого лучшего.

----------


## June

От остановки сердца во сне;
Не проснуться после операции;
От попадания в колодец с высоким содержанием CO2 или метана;
От потери сознания во время погружения, из-за неправильной дыхательной смеси;
От близкого ядерного взрыва;
От попадания огромного мереорита в голову во сне.

----------


## wiki

> От попадания огромного мереорита в голову во сне.


 - ну-у-у, это уже из разряда фантастики.

----------


## June

ну помечтать то можно?

----------


## wiki

конечно.))))

----------


## Unity

...С тихой умиротворённой улыбкой - в один день и одно мгновенье с Лучшей Половинкой собственной своей Души - возможно, в глубокой-преглубокой старости; быть может, через десять-двадцать лет - когда Она попросту устанет от этого мира и пожелает Продолжить Наше Путешествие в Вечность... Только так и не иначе.

----------


## Takhisis

стоя на крыше с видом на Апокалипсис.

или от чужой руки - желательно от руки того, кому я могу доверить свою смерть.
или от болезни, которая станет слабо проявляться и почти не будет мешать, а потом вдруг вспыхнет и уничтожит меня за неделю. 

или как угодно, но прямо сейчас, не откладывая.

----------


## Stille

Ну если естественно, то предпочла бы отдать свою жизнь за человека, который мне дорог. А каким образом было бы неважно.

----------


## DESPAIR

С мечом в руках ...

----------


## railton

Я бы хотел умереть, как в фильме "2012" - когда мужик стоял на горе, а там вулкан начал извергаться. Стоять и лицезреть это великое зрелище. А потом чтобы меня поглотила сама бездна...

----------


## wiki

> Я бы хотел умереть, как в фильме "2012" - когда мужик стоял на горе, а там вулкан начал извергаться. Стоять и лицезреть это великое зрелище. А потом чтобы меня поглотила сама бездна...


 А потом через тысячи лет когда начнут раскапывать окаменевший пепел,выкопали Ваше окаменелое тело.
 И это реально так,это ни шутка.Я была в Италии и вот там мы были на раскопках города Помпеи,их как раз за один день поглотил извергшийся вулкан.И когда раскапывали окаменелости то выкапывали каменные тела людей. Они за тысячи лет превратились в камень как статуи. Вот и Вы так будете от вулкана))

----------


## X-Men

Я бы хотел умереть от пулевого ранения во время операции.Под наркозом,ничего не чувствуешь да  и от пули не позорно погибнуть...

----------


## аутоагрессия

сбила машина.А лучше всего лечь спать и не проснуться.

----------


## wiki

> от пули не позорно погибнуть...


  если она не в спину)

----------


## X-Men

> если она не в спину)


 Если это на войне от своих во время дезертирства,а так нет.позорно тому кто в спину стреляет

----------


## аутоагрессия

от флудилщики)))Вики,ну ты прям везде)

----------


## wiki

> от флудилщики)))Вики,ну ты прям везде)


 ну не только я,ты тоже и ребята смотрю везде вперёд меня успевают нафлудить) :Embarrassment:

----------


## аутоагрессия

> ну не только я,ты тоже и ребята смотрю везде вперёд меня успевают нафлудить)


 ничё не знаю,я стараюсь по теме отвечать :Embarrassment: 
Приносим Вам свои извинения, но у нас на форуме пользователи могут отправлять сообщения не чаще, чем раз в 60 секунд. Попробуйте отправить своё сообщение через 18 секунд.
Вот это долбёт)

----------


## wiki

> ничё не знаю,я стараюсь по теме отвечать
> Приносим Вам свои извинения, но у нас на форуме пользователи могут отправлять сообщения не чаще, чем раз в 60 секунд. Попробуйте отправить своё сообщение через 18 секунд.
> Вот это долбёт)


 А к чему эта фраза тут?

----------


## аутоагрессия

> А к чему эта фраза тут?


 какая именно?Я стараюсь не фудить.Но вот сообщения отправлять не чаще,чем раз за 60сек бесит,вот и всё.Я так оправдываюсь)))

----------


## wiki

ну понятно.

----------


## ксения

Я бы хотела, после офигенного дня, вечером после тренировки, с отличным настроением, с музыкой (земфирой), уставшая до чёртиков, ехать на машине домой, где ждёт меня любимый котик! и когда я буду уже совсем рядом с домом, просто, совсем случайно заснуть за рулём! И бац тарарах в дерево на обочине, машина ремонту не подлежит, я насмерть...

----------


## The loser

Сердечный приступ, инфаркт, какая-то другая внезапная смерть из-за сердца. По-моему, просто отлично. Ну вот как мой бывший лучший друг - просто поднимался по лестнице, внезапно остановился, постоял секунду, упал и умер

----------


## PavelDizelMan

Наверно самая сладкая смерть --- это во сне.
Раз заснул -- и не проснулся.

----------


## Darya

хотелось бы умиреть во время секса. глупо? нет. приятно. плюс приятно.

----------


## Obscure

Пусть меня застрелит кто-нить..

----------


## WICKED

Хотел бы умиреть в бою на ринге

----------


## WittYaxx

> Хотел бы умиреть в бою на ринге


 Лучше бы за учебником по русскому языку.

----------


## WICKED

WittYaxx, давай ты меня убьёшь учебником??

----------


## Валькирия

я хочу рак крови

----------


## ГазНиколай

Если выбирать смерть от болезней например, то я однозначно выбираю рак! Я считаю мне бы понравилось ощущение в стиле - я знаю, что мне осталось полгода, тратить время на лечение химиями и облучениями я не собираюсь, вынимаю все финансовые средства из активов и спокойненько отрываюсь с ощущением тотальной дозволенности и без всяких страхов, напряжений и нерешительностей оставшееся время.

----------


## Snape

Мгм... ну, если прям в старт-посте "убийство" и "авария" идут как причины "естественной" смерти - надо полагать, под "естественной" понимается все, что не с/у  :Wink:  В таком случае я хочу умереть от пули. Желательно - в бою, и в голову. Потому, что так быстрее всего и гарантированнее всего. И, желательно, за стоящую идею и за настоящего лидера - в отличие от рассматривающего своих солдат как разменных пешек на поле его великой игры. Чтобы сохранилось чувство "это было не зря".

----------


## Selbstmord

Хотелось бы умереть во сне... Не знаю, есть ли такая болезнь, от которой так можно...

----------


## Лазарус

врятли

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Хотелось бы умереть во сне... Не знаю, есть ли такая болезнь, от которой так можно...


 да, когда с сердцем траблы, то сердце часто останавливается именно во сне. лично примеры знаю.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Если выбирать смерть от болезней например, то я однозначно выбираю рак! Я считаю мне бы понравилось ощущение в стиле - я знаю, что мне осталось полгода, тратить время на лечение химиями и облучениями я не собираюсь, вынимаю все финансовые средства из активов и спокойненько отрываюсь с ощущением тотальной дозволенности и без всяких страхов, напряжений и нерешительностей оставшееся время.


 о, наивное дитя. хотя, если морфия много, то может и правда получится весело время провести.

----------


## Лазарус

во псих

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> во псих


 Где? Где? Лови его!

----------


## Snape

> о, наивное дитя. хотя, если морфия много, то может и правда получится весело время провести.


 Когда морфия много - смертельно больным быть не обязательно  :Wink:  Ваш К.О.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Когда морфия много - смертельно больным быть не обязательно  Ваш К.О.


 Не спорю. Но мы говорим о конкретном (гипотетическом) выборе )

----------


## Melissa

> Если выбирать смерть от болезней например, то я однозначно выбираю рак! Я считаю мне бы понравилось ощущение в стиле - я знаю, что мне осталось полгода, тратить время на лечение химиями и облучениями я не собираюсь, вынимаю все финансовые средства из активов и спокойненько отрываюсь с ощущением тотальной дозволенности и без всяких страхов, напряжений и нерешительностей оставшееся время.


 Рак? А у вас кто то умирал от рака? Это адские боли(((

----------


## Melissa

Я бы выбрала во сне. Но для такого счастья наверное надо быть безгрешной. 
От огнестрельного  тоже можно если стреляет снайпер. 
Фантазировать можно много. Самое главное чтоб безболезненно ))
От оргазма тоже вариант :Wink:

----------


## Snape

> От огнестрельного  тоже можно если стреляет снайпер.


 Когда речь о том, чтобы не промахнуться с 10см, тогда и ж@#а - снайпер  :Big Grin:

----------


## Больной на всю голову

> От оргазма тоже вариант


 Присоединяюсь. Самая приятная смерть.

----------


## Melissa

> Присоединяюсь. Самая приятная смерть.


 Не, а я задумалась. Это же как сердечный приступ получается. Колющая боль в груди и все остальные симптомы ...

----------


## Солнышко

Какая страшная тема .Как в фильме ужасов.
А я хочу жить и не хочу умирать чего и вам желаю.

----------


## Больной на всю голову

> Какая страшная тема .Как в фильме ужасов.
> А я хочу жить и не хочу умирать чего и вам желаю.


 Спасибо, солнышко, свети и дальше ярко

----------


## Troumn

> Какая страшная тема .Как в фильме ужасов.
> А я хочу жить и не хочу умирать чего и вам желаю.


 Ты форумом случайно не ошиблась?

----------


## Melissa

> Какая страшная тема .Как в фильме ужасов.
> А я хочу жить и не хочу умирать чего и вам желаю.


 Все равно что прийти на форум толстых и говорить " а я худая ".

----------


## Snape

> Все равно что прийти на форум толстых и говорить " а я худая ".


 Ну что вы, вы не понимаете: оне ж нам несут, Свет, Добро, Абсолютную Истину и рецепты панацеедальных таблеток для похудения  :Cool:

----------


## Melissa

> Ну что вы, вы не понимаете: оне ж нам несут, Свет, Добро, Абсолютную Истину и рецепты панацеедальных таблеток для похудения


 Ага, и при этом " как вы можете быть такими пухлыми, ужас-ужас, ужасный форум " :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Vanilla

Я бы хотела умереть старой-старой бабушкой в окружении внуков и детей!!! Во сне!))))

----------


## Troumn

> Во сне!


 +1

----------


## Troumn

> самое лучшее - смерть в бою с оружием в руках что бы попасть в валхалл.


 Мы живём в православной стране 21го века, а не в норвегии 2000 лет назад, так что ни на какой "валхалл" тебе не надо расчитывать.

----------


## Snape

> самое лучшее - смерть в бою с оружием в руках что бы попасть в валхалл.


 О, наш человек  :Smile: 




> Мы живём в православной стране 21го века, а не в норвегии 2000 лет назад, так что ни на какой "валхалл" тебе не надо расчитывать.


 а) Мы живем в светской стране, не имеющей господствующей религии (Конституция).
б) Даже если в некоей стране есть государственная религия - это еще не значит, что к ней принадлежит 100% населения страны.

----------


## Troumn

> б) Даже если в некоей стране есть государственная религия - это еще не значит, что к ней принадлежит 100% населения страны.


 Не надо привязывать всё это к узким рамкам и статистикам. Большенство население - провославно-верующие. Вот и всё.

----------


## Snape

Ключевое слово - "большинство". Но есть и меньшинство. Вот мы с Бронсоном, например. "Большинство" может и "не рассчитывать"; а нам-то кто запретит?

----------


## Troumn

> а нам-то кто запретит?


 Никто, ты же сам знаешь ответ на этот вопрос.
И с каких это пор вы Бронсоном большинство? Относительно меня?

----------


## Snape

> И с каких это пор вы Бронсоном большинство?


 Читаем внимательно  :Big Grin:  и вдумываемся:




> Но есть и меньшинство. Вот мы с Бронсоном, например.

----------


## Troumn

> Читаем внимательно  и вдумываемся:


 Вот я лох.

----------


## petaMype

co viagra online

----------


## Милая Кися

Во сне наверно

----------


## White_Gargouil

Я бы желал самой милосердной смерти - во сне. Плавный, незаметный, безболезненный переход. 
Вообще интересен вопрос о естественности. Я начинаю думать, что самоубийство- это тоже в некоторой степени естественный и закономерный итог крайне отчаявшегося человека, который нигде не смог отыскать помощи.

----------


## Unity

Даже Зигмунд Фрейд покончил с собой - да, технически, из-за недуга, а не просто спасовав пред каждодневным ужасом восприятия реальности. 
Передозировка морфием.
И если когда-то сам(а) буду помогать кому-то исчезнуть отсюда - также буду убивать во сне. Без боли. "Портя свою карму". 
P.S. На днях довелось просмотреть маленькое видео: мексиканские бандиты, снимая на сотовый, расстреляли около 15 людей - неудавшихся наркокурьеров, что не справились с задачей ну и лишились товара. 
На них попросту испытывали разное оружие - связав руки им, поставив к стене, методично и по одному подводя ко стенке - и снимая всё: осколки черепных костей, лужи и фонтаны крови, мозговые ткани...
И мы с ними - на одной планете, в одном только мире...
Палачи и мясники, бездушные звери - и мы. 
Дышим одним воздухом, ходим по единым улицам. 
Одни верят в жизнь - прочим она не дороже пули, просто развлечение, снятое на телефон...
Не хочу здесь быть, отбывать свой срок, бороться за что-то.
Попросту хочу уйти, Саботируя систему. 
Предварительно помогая прочим - сбросить своё тело. 
И не так, как в Мексике - с криками, слезами, кровью.
Тихо и без боли.
Во глубоком сне, аки эвтаназия и жест сострадания.

----------


## Wasted

> Даже Зигмунд Фрейд покончил с собой - да, технически, из-за недуга, а не просто спасовав пред каждодневным ужасом восприятия реальности. 
> Передозировка морфием.
> И если когда-то сам(а) буду помогать кому-то исчезнуть отсюда - также буду убивать во сне. Без боли. "Портя свою карму". 
> P.S. На днях довелось просмотреть маленькое видео: мексиканские бандиты, снимая на сотовый, расстреляли около 15 людей - неудавшихся наркокурьеров, что не справились с задачей ну и лишились товара. 
> На них попросту испытывали разное оружие - связав руки им, поставив к стене, методично и по одному подводя ко стенке - и снимая всё: осколки черепных костей, лужи и фонтаны крови, мозговые ткани...
> И мы с ними - на одной планете, в одном только мире...
> Палачи и мясники, бездушные звери - и мы. 
> Дышим одним воздухом, ходим по единым улицам. 
> Одни верят в жизнь - прочим она не дороже пули, просто развлечение, снятое на телефон...
> ...


 
Можете скинуть ссылку на видео в личку, пожалуйста? Смерть от огнестрельного одна из самых лёгких, если не считать ожидание.
Ну а передоз вообще идеально.

----------


## Wasted

> Я для себя решил что это будет смерть от голода.


 
Хрен у тебя получится.

----------


## Wasted

> Почему?


 Сорвешься.
Это ж не с моста прыгать, у тебя будет месяц, чтобы передумать, секунда за секундой.

----------


## Remarque

В общем, на уже закрытом форуме "самоубийство.ру" был один топик про су путём голодания. Юзер был откуда-то из Прибалтики. Он первые три недели ежедневно выкладывал свои посты про голодовку.

----------


## Remarque

да, он вроде именно из Литвы был

----------


## Wasted

> Откуда ты взял срок в месяц? на воде живут два месяца, на сухом голоде думаю дней пятнадцать. Но вообще да, я не единожды голодал, мозг активно ищет за что зацепится, за какую-нибудь хуйню. Голодом точно не умрёт человек которому есть что терять.


 
Да не утерпишь ты на сухом, не гони.

----------


## Wasted

> Я до восьми дней голодал на сухом, и тогда я ещё чувствовал себя лучше чем сейчас.


 8 дней не пил воды вообще???

----------


## Wasted

> да


 
Невероятно как-то вообще, извини. Почему ты ещё здесь тогда?

----------


## Wasted

> На восьмой день не умирают


 Нда. Ну хз. Ты какой-то экстремал.

----------


## Remarque

> На восьмой день не умирают


 Ещё как умирают) Нужно учитывать, в каком климате человек находится и много ли он двигается. Даже за пару дней без воды можно скончаться. И особенности организма играют немалую роль.

----------

